# Newbie



## Jillian (May 2, 2020)

Hi everyone my name's is Jillian i'm a newbie here, we have two mad bengal cats who we got this year and a dog.
At one time we had 4 cats and two dogs but as time passed my cat's crossed the rainbow bridge (now we have two new furbabies) and recently one of the dogs crossed the rainbow bridge.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Jillian!

I'm sorry for your losses, I have girls at the Bridge also.

Wow, I can only imagine that with Bengal cats, it might seem like you have 3 dogs at times.


----------



## Jillian (May 2, 2020)

Thanks Marnie,

It doesn’t get easier but the joy they give us out weighs the loss. It just makes my heart bigger.
Yeah lol I’m convinced the kitten should have been a dog 😂


----------

